# What Indoor Arrow Sizes



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

NFAA - unlimited (I think)
Easton has 2613 in xx78 and 2712's in X7's
NAA - 0.366"


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info. We heard that the 2712's were not going to be allowed in 2009. I was just checking before we got some.
I couldnt find a size in NFAA.

Dave


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

I was told recently that the at this years Directors meeting the issue of arrow size is going to be talked discussed.
NFAA is supposed to follow some rules set by FITA, but for arrow size they haven't been in compliance.
It is "possible" that NFAA will limit arrow size as a result of the next directors meeting??? Wait and see ?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> NFAA is supposed to follow some rules set by FITA, but for arrow size they haven't been in compliance.


Nope, NFAA is in no way affiliated with FITA and hence has never been out of compliance with anything pertaining to arrow sizes. Just trying to help keep things straight  in the conversations here . 

Betting discussion by the NFAA Board of Directors will once again come up on the topic at the annual meeting (Feb) though and wouldn't bet against some sort of size limitation being adopted as it seems a good portion of the membership would prefer not to continue along the current path of "no limitations".

>>-------->


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

I was hoping to know something before Vegas on the off chance I can go this year. I currently use arrows that are for sure legal (23 series) but was looking to up size for all the advantages I can get. I need it!

Thanks


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Arrows*

Poor Shooter..NO MATTER what happens you will be fine in Vegas this year because nothing will be decided until the Directors Meeting IN VEGAS and then it will not take effect until April so you will be fine with whatever you are wanting to shoot for arrow size. But like CHPro already said I feel an arrow size restriction coming and I am all for it.. Pro1


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

Poor Shooter said:


> I was hoping to know something before Vegas on the off chance I can go this year. I currently use arrows that are for sure legal (23 series) but was looking to up size for all the advantages I can get. I need it!
> 
> Thanks


You would be handicapping yourself if your not shooting 2712's or 2613s' in Vegas

But I agree with PRO1 and welcome the size restriction. Hopefully we can use the same arrows for Vegas along with all NFAA and FITA shoots.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

For arrow size limitation.. what are you all thinking they may go with? Do you think 26xx will stay around?


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

With all the large diameter shafts out there I can't see them just going immediately to a significantly smaller shaft, say 23s. I do think something will be done and a phase out plan will be implemented. 

From what I've heard I would say the general populace feels that things have gotten out of hand. Beings the NFAA is a "member run" organization (at least in theory) hopefully we will get to voice our opinions to our representative.

I would personally favor going to a 23/12 size limit. I do however shoot the largest shaft I can get to fly properly. I will not go into a boxing match with one hand tied behind my back. As much as I hate it, it is a disadvantage to shoot smaller shafts so I will be flinging logs.


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

2315’s are legal and 2317 is not legal for NAA or FITA...The NFAA directors meeting last February passed a resolution to follow NAA rules with 9.3mm, and were called back to a special meeting and told that the decision was invalid and that any sized manufactured arrow would be legal.

With that said
NAA limit is 2315’s which are less than 0.366” with the points being a hair larger than the 23/64’s
Fatboy's are 11/32" and NAA legal


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Rumor has it that Carbon Express will be coming out with a reasonably spined shaft of 28/64 size soon. Almost 44 caliber.

Also, rumor has it that Easton, thinking it has NFAA by the balls now, is working on a 3209 arrow. Man, that is the same as a 50 caliber Desert Eagle.


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

I remember when the 2412's came out and everyone complained.

Lets make the x smaller about dime size, about the size of the arrows


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*Arrow size*

Well I guess that this is as good as a place to get this started, as you can see by my signature below I am a NFAA Director and most of your Directors from your states have received a copy of the letter that I sent to Bruce Cull a week or so ago. The action that us Directors took in that highly energized meeting was not legal according to the NFAA Constitution and I have requested that the Council call a mail vote of the Directors. I have not had any contact from the Council as of yet, but I know that they are having a meeting in Yankton next weekend and there is an item that talks about a letter going to the arrow company's. What I need is 22 Directors to band with my state along with the states of NY and Virgina to call for the mail vote, so if you are interested then please contact your NFAA Director and ask for this vote to be initiated. New Mexico is not asking this because of the size either way, only that we follow the NFAA Constitution/By-laws, because if we don't get this fixed now then the document is not worth the paper it is printed on and we might as well throw the whole thing in the trash. Please if you are not an NFAA member then don't fill this thread up with a bunch of nonsense.
Thank you for taking the time to contact your State Director.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Bob, I am confident that Arizona and North Carolina will be with us. It will likely take individual phone calls.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

archer_nm said:


> Well I guess that this is as good as a place to get this started, as you can see by my signature below I am a NFAA Director and most of your Directors from your states have received a copy of the letter that I sent to Bruce Cull a week or so ago. The action that us Directors took in that highly energized meeting was not legal according to the NFAA Constitution and I have requested that the Council call a mail vote of the Directors. I have not had any contact from the Council as of yet, but I know that they are having a meeting in Yankton next weekend and there is an item that talks about a letter going to the arrow company's. What I need is 22 Directors to band with my state along with the states of NY and Virgina to call for the mail vote, so if you are interested then please contact your NFAA Director and ask for this vote to be initiated. New Mexico is not asking this because of the size either way, only that we follow the NFAA Constitution/By-laws, because if we don't get this fixed now then the document is not worth the paper it is printed on and we might as well throw the whole thing in the trash. Please if you are not an NFAA member then don't fill this thread up with a bunch of nonsense.
> Thank you for taking the time to contact your State Director.



Careful here, Archer_nm....

A council person or even a Director may accuse you of having a "personal agenda that is not in the best interests of the NFAA nor archery in general."

Maybe not, but be ready for it...cuz "arrow size restriction" might be "contrary".....

field14


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

I hear this dosn't take effect untill after Vegas. Is this true?


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Currently, there is no arrow size limit in NFAA. If one is enacted at the 2009 directors meeting, it would take effect June 1, 2009.


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

I under stand that the Iowa Pro-am has set a limit of 27s this year

John


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

As well as Pressley's shoot in December. Ken


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I BOW 2 said:


> As well as Pressley's shoot in December. Ken


I hadn't heard for sure about Iowa Pro-Am, but we had been talking about coordinating that.

Yes, For the Presley's Midwest Open in December, there IS a shaft-size restriction of a MAXIMUM shaft size of the 2712. 2712's are LEGAL, but nothing larger is permitted for the competition.

Shouldn't be a problem for anyone, since Lancaster's pretty much did the same thing earlier this previous spring.

field14


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

I just read in my Mo. Bow Hunter flyer that arrow size is a topic with them too for the NFAA meeting. I cant wait to see what is decided.:wink:


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

If you come with a knife I am coming with a gun! If you come with 2613's I am coming with 2712's!
I think it's true in all sports that everyone looks for the advantage and I do support a "drawing of the line" because these 2712's are like shotgun shells! LOL


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I have been watching this thread and have a question. What difference does it make? Don't you have to be inside the X to get the score, I think it is referred to as " inside out " scoring, or am I incorrect. 

I am new to the whole indoor thing. I know with A.S.A. you can be touching the line to get the higher score but I did not think that was true for indoor.

We do not have a lot of indoor around mid TN, that I am aware of, except for a couple local leagues. I am going to give indoor a try this winter when the leagues start up.


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

TN ARCHER said:


> I have been watching this thread and have a question. What difference does it make? Don't you have to be inside the X to get the score, I think it is referred to as " inside out " scoring, or am I incorrect.
> 
> I am new to the whole indoor thing. I know with A.S.A. you can be touching the line to get the higher score but I did not think that was true for indoor.
> 
> We do not have a lot of indoor around mid TN, that I am aware of, except for a couple local leagues. I am going to give indoor a try this winter when the leagues start up.



You do not have to be inside the X to score. Line touchers are X's. The only time inside out x's apply is at indoor nationals on the 5 spot during the shootoff if it lasts too long.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up.:wink:

What about Vegas? Does the "X only" count in shoot off's? 

If so, that is one small target.


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

I bought my first set of 2712's for indoor. 

I use ACE's for FITA and Fatboys for most 3D's. I havent shot NFAA Field YET. Wouldnt it be nice to have one set of arrows for all.

I personally think NAA arrow limits for indoor is pretty close to reasonable.
How about it? There would less pefect scores wouldnt there?

Dave


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

Fat boys all the way


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

dwagoner said:


> personally i would like to see a smaller diamater arrow ruling, only for the fact that it will press the top pros and everyone to do better, with people hitting 300 30X in vegas that tells me that they should drop arrow size and make it a little harder goal to reach. I think it will bring out some more focus and make the top guys work hard to obtain that perfect score, which people are hitting now so where do you go from there? Just my .02


In the history of Vegas.....only FOUR...count 'em FOUR perfect 30 baby-X 300's have been shot...and you are talking like the perfect 30 baby x is happening all the time.

Let's see.....1,200 shooters....3 rounds a year each......for 35 years or so....and FOUR of those rounds have produced perfect 30 baby x scores...

That percentage is so miniscule that it is laughable that anyone would even consider "making it tougher" to score perfect 30X on!

Gimme a break...make it tougher for the cream of the crop...and you make it impossible for those paying the bills....the "average Joe"...and the average Joe will just quit coming.

They tried "making it tougher" with an impossible target sometime in the early 1990's....and that lasted ONE tournament...the howling and growling was ridiculous.

Leave it alone as far as the target goes...but I'm all for a shaft size limit..

START IT with the 2712 max for now, then phase in over 3-5 years DOWN to the max limit of 2315. Everyone will know the rules that are coming and will be ready for it.

field14


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

TN ARCHER said:


> Thanks for clearing that up.:wink:
> 
> What about Vegas? Does the "X only" count in shoot off's?
> 
> If so, that is one small target.


Yes. Only after 2 ends though. The first 2 ends is regular 10 ring is 10 then after 2 ends anyone left standing must hit the X for it to count as a 10. It does NOT have to be an inside out X to count as a 10, a line toucher or cutter will suffice..


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks again 3D-Nut. :wink:


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

*Before I resigned*

Before I resigned as a NFAA director I gave the NFAA special meeting information to my attorney. He informed me the the meeting was legal but they could NOT reverse the arrow size restriction at the special meeting. They really have a mess.

We are an organization of rules, we need to follow them.

I wish you the best.


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

field14 said:


> In the history of Vegas.....only FOUR...count 'em FOUR perfect 30 baby-X 300's have been shot...
> field14


Just curious - Who shot 'em?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Aim4gold said:


> Just curious - Who shot 'em?


I cannot remember everyone:

However, I am pretty sure that Duane Price was the first one to do it.

Then, I think REO WILDE has done it TWICE...I know he did it on Saturday (or was it Sunday) at Vegas in 2008... Few even knew about it since Reo had shot a nine on Friday and wasn't in the "finals".

I'm thinking that Chris White from the UK has done it as well.

field14


----------



## giddyup (Apr 22, 2004)

ISAA Pro Am will be requiring 27/64th max. diameter this year.


----------



## 2613c (Dec 17, 2007)

i use the 2613 x7s and the 2712s just look huge to me i couldnt imagen using an arrow that big so i guess i dont need a offical limitation ill just limit myself the line has been drawen at 2613 for me! whats to say easton wont come out with a 2912 next yr, then what? EAT SLEEP SHOOT REPEAT !!!!


----------

